# Pickled Eggs W/ Q-VIEW



## fishawn (Jul 24, 2008)

Just had to do up some pickled eggs, it had been a long time. This batch has Jalepenos, Whole Garlice Cloves & Chipotle Tabasco sauce in the brine. Ready tonight, serving with Miller Lite & Lime!!!!!!!!!! Note to self: Open bedroom windows..........


----------



## jbee-smokin (Jul 24, 2008)

With those you need a full bodied beer.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Mmmm, those looks great! I've been meaning to make a batch, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy eatin Fishawn.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 24, 2008)

eatem up and be prepared ,go down good come out wow ,it'll propell a weed burner


----------



## abelman (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks good, like the heat!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wifes note to self, make him sleep on front porch!

Dogs note to self, It wasn't me!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've pickled veggies and chiles, but not eggs. Any difference in the process? BTW, I noticed you're are from Olympia, I worked there once and have never forgot it. That is one beautiful town.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 25, 2008)

Nothing like pickled eggs and beer when pulling an all nighter.


----------



## fishawn (Jul 25, 2008)

Richoso: I have never pickled vegetables before, so not sure if they are the same or similar. I did use the juice & spices from a leftover jar of Dill pickles as a base, then added more brine & "good stuff" to fill the jar. 

Olympia is a great town. About 4 months out of the year when we have our "summer" it is really nice, not too hot & no/low humidity. The rest of the year it can get pretty depressing....Rain, Rain, Rain.....SNOW, Rain.


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 25, 2008)

More details and process please? I've never done eggs before. Got a recipe for the ingredients and egg "brine"..........sounds yummy!


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 25, 2008)

Man, these appeal to me but I made one batch and didn't really like them. I let them sit in the fridge for two weeks. Maybe the brine wasn't too good. I just threw it together but if I remember correctly I used:

Leftover Juice from Banana Pepper Rings (Mt. Olive)
White Vinegar
Apple Cider Vinegar
Salt
Pepper
Tobasco
Garlic
Iguana Intestines (maybe that was the problem)


----------



## fishawn (Jul 25, 2008)

I've got a few emails about the process, so thought I would share. I never really follow a recipe, but here's the basics.....I started with a large glass jar of leftover dill pickle juice & spices.....Boiled & cooled a pickled egg brine recipe I got of the inet (vinegar, sugar, pickling spices was the base).....added about 12-15 hardboiled shelled eggs to the jar.....added whole garlic cloves, jalapenos & chipotle tabasco sauce......poured cooled brine to fill jar........mix by gently shaking or rolling jar every day or so to keep everything mixed up. The eggs were great, the jalapenos were great, but the whole garlic cloves were AWFUL!


----------



## lisacsco (Jul 25, 2008)

try left over beet juice, thats really good


----------



## swindler (Mar 30, 2009)

The best pickled eggs that I have ever had are made by getting a jar of hot mama sausages and using that juice for the brine. Eat all the sausages then Just throw your hardboiled eggs in the hot mama juice and about two weeks the eggs are pink with awesome flavor.  I usually ask to have the jar and juice from are local golf course when all the sausages are sold.  The sausages come in a gallon jar so they make a lot of eggs.


----------



## jon foster (Jan 9, 2010)

A pickled egg thread! Whoa!

I love pickled eggs. We have a recipe that has worked out pretty good for a few years...

We store them in the refrigerator but people have told me they don't need to be refrigerated. Better safe than sorry though.

1 dozen large eggs 
1 qt cider vinegar (4 cups)
1 large beet, peeled and thinly sliced 
1/2 c sugar 
10 - 12 small fresh hot chile peppers of your choice, halved (Serrano or Jalapeno work)
1/3 c Tabasco (a 2.0 - 2.64 ounce bottle works fine) 
3 TB cayenne pepper 
2 TB coriander seeds 
1 whole nutmeg, smashed to pieces (or 1 tsp ground nutmeg) 
1 tsp cinnamon, or a couple of smashed cinnamon sticks 
1 pinch mace 
salt and freshly ground pepper to taste

1. Hard boil and peel eggs. Place in heatproof bowl. 

2. Combine all remaining ingredients in a medium saucepan and bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer until beet slices are tender, about 15 minutes. 

3. Pour the hot liquid over the eggs, cover, and refrigerate. You can eat them as soon as they are cool, but they will be better in a day or two. They will keep for a month.

To use the same brine for a second batch: Add about 8 oz. of fresh vinegar and a little more salt to the old brine before boiling. It will be almost as good as new. The sliced peppers perk up a sandwich, too.

Here's the finished product:













Jon.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe Jon they look and sound good.
ok they look weird but sound good


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh man I loved pickled eggs!!!! Pickled smoked eggs?????? huh huh????? I think I just came up with a new invention.


----------



## rw willy (Jan 10, 2010)

Love those eggs.  I make mine out of the small eggs.  You get more in the jar.


----------



## zapper (Jan 10, 2010)

I like to make a batch before the holidays and then Devil them.

I got to get a large gallon plus glass jar with the rubber gasket and wire bale to seal the lid. My wife has warped like my last three or four plastic jars in the dishwasher


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 10, 2010)

Smoke them.Peelthem and double smoke for a coulpe hrs,then pickel. serve with a good Merlot.


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking at those eggs has me wanting to make more... Gonna go down in the morning and get about 3 dozen eggs and put them to boil...


----------



## rivet (Jan 10, 2010)

Man, I sure do love pickled eggs and yours looked excellent!


----------



## rw willy (Jan 10, 2010)

[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Jalapenos Pickled Eggs[/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif'][/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']This is the down and dirty way and the fastest I know of... 

You will need...

1 Dozen Large Eggs 
1 26 Oz Can Jalapenos (Sliced or Whole) I prefer whole [/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']1 Small can of Jalapenos
1 Med Onion Cut Into 1/4's 
1 lb. Baby Carrots Leave Whole 
3- 4 Stalks Celery Chopped Into 2" pieces[/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Several cloves of Garlic[/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Enough white vinegar to top off jar
64 Oz Jug or Jar 


Boil your eggs, shell and add to jar with veggies... Pour in peppers and all the juice till covered...

If you want it a little more spice to it ...Chop some of the whole jalapenos and put in with the eggs...[/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif'][/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Place in the frig for a week or two... two weeks seems to be the best... They will last up to 2 months...[/font]


I think Dutch posted this.  I failed to write down the poster.  It works great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL----I know you guys are gonna pick on me for this, but we have always used the "LAZY" way of making "pickled eggs". Maybe we just aren't fussy with our pickled eggs, but we enjoy them very much:

Step #1----Buy one jar of pickled red beets.
Step #2----Eat all red beets in jar, leaving red juice in jar.
Step #3----Put as many hardboiled eggs as will stay submerged in the juice in the jar.

Ready to eat in a week or two.


Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 10, 2010)

I bet those would be good with one habanero in them...


----------



## jon foster (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmm... I wonder. I would honestly like my recipe to be a little "warmer" but I might be a little chicken to try the Habanero. The flavor in this recipe is the best one I've tried so far. And I've tried just about every recipe I could find for several years. The color is strange but the taste from the beets is actually really good (and I really hate beets). The peppers taste great to eat too after being in the juice for a few days.

I do have trouble boiling eggs so the shells come off without peeling away a good portion of the egg but I'm going to try adding a bit of vinegar to the water when I cook them to see if that helps. I was told it would.

Jon.


----------



## jon foster (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess I've gotten used to the strange color. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jon.


----------



## zapper (Jan 10, 2010)

@JonFoster and all

Peeling boiled eggs has more to do with their age than any cooking stratigy. Basically let them rest in the fridge for about a week or so before cooking and they will peel much easier. I have also heard that storing them on their side and rotating them will help center the yolk for a better looking slice. (read that here abouts somewheres)

When you get a batch of eggs at the local store you are most likely getting a pretty good mix on the age of eggs because of some packing and other practices. One of the ways to test the relative age of a "Fresh" egg is to place it water and observe its floating/bouancy. Eggs that sit on the bottom on their side are freshest, those that kind of want to bounce lightly or start to rotate to verticle are older and those that float to the top in fresh water should be used as ammo to throw at you neighbors


----------



## gruelurks (Jan 10, 2010)

@Jon Foster. You are 5 miles from me. Please let me come get some eggs tomorrow. :-)


----------



## jon foster (Jan 11, 2010)

Zapper, I've heard about eggs a couple of weeks old being easier to peel. Actually, I usually end up peeling all the kids Easter eggs and making a big batch of pickled eggs. I know for sure those eggs are a week old or more and they usually turn out perfect. The only draw back to them is the occasional odd color/spot from when the kids dyed them. I don't care though, they taste the same...

GrueLurks, you missed the boat! The last batch of 2 dozen eggs lasted about 5 days. My son seems to have picked up the taste for pickled eggs too. I'm not sure when I'll make another batch but I'll let you know when I do. They are pretty easy and quick to make. Peeling the eggs is the only thing that takes a bit of time...

And you're five miles from us? Heck I could launch an egg to you with a wrist rocket! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jon.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry, this is old, but just found it. i usually make my pickled eggs using the leftover juice from my canned pickeled beats that i make. Once i eat all the beats i just hardboil some eggs, peel em, and toss em in the har for a while. Come out great everytime!


----------

